# K2 PBR skis?



## twinplanx (Nov 21, 2010)

I see they give these away w/ the "comment" of the month in ski/skiing magazine.  I want them but am not a subscriber (print is a dead medium) I drink PBR by the12-pack when the budget gets slim. Anyone happen to know(or have a link to) there dimensions? Did I mention PBR is the beer of choice in a recession?:idea::wink:


P.S. I started drinking Pabst before the all Bklyn Hipsters, thank you very much!!!( it was like 50 cents a beer three-four years ago)


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm sure if you watch EBay or Craigslist you will find them for sale.

And...look at that:

http://www.newschoolers.com/web/forums/readthread/thread_id/348033/

...but I think they are gone.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 21, 2010)

twinplanx said:


> P.S. I started drinking Pabst before the all Bklyn Hipsters, thank you very much!!!( it was like 50 cents a beer three-four years ago)


Drinking PBR became a hipster thing at least 8 years ago. Maybe more, but that is as far back as my recollection on the topic goes. I will never forget when one of my club friends that, like I, was pretty snobby about certain things mentioned going to drink PBRs and my resulting incredulous look shot his way.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 21, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Drinking PBR became a hipster thing at least 8 years ago. Maybe more, but that is as far back as my recollection on the topic goes. I will never forget when one of my club friends that, like I, was pretty snobby about certain things mentioned going to drink PBRs and my resulting incredulous look shot his way.



My point being that a rack of Pabst sets me back nearly 10 bucks these days compared to six or seven back then, though I was picking them up mid-week at Shaw's in Ludlow back then...:dunce:



sorry River..., confused you w/ DHS, he's the Townie...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 22, 2010)

I like PBR. I drink it more in the summer by the firepit in VT. The Valley View Saloon in Dover VT has it on draft. $2 a pint...you can't beat that. 

I thought about making my own PBR skis...just adding a few stickers.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 22, 2010)

$4.99 for a sixer of PBR tall boys in my hood.  Pretty hard to beat when you need late-night ski-tuning fuel.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 3, 2011)

Bump.  I won a Long Trail snowboard on the Bridgeport-Port Jefferson Ferry at the end of the season.  If there is some chance of trading it for PBR skis, please, by all means let me know.  Otherwise I may have to go over to the darkside every now and then


----------



## Philpug (Jul 3, 2011)

I have had a couple of PBR skis. The first pair were a "10/20 rockered' MaidenAK 108mm underfoot, the second pair were a "Extreme's" at 85 underfoot.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 5, 2011)

Phil, do you still have either of these?  Snowboard is brand new, Surf The Earth, w/ Long Trail Brewery graphix...


----------



## Philpug (Jul 5, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Phil, do you still have either of these?  Snowboard is brand new, Surf The Earth, w/ Long Trail Brewery graphix...



Sorry, both are gone.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Bump. I won a Long Trail snowboard on the Bridgeport-Port Jefferson Ferry at the end of the season. If there is some chance of trading it for PBR skis, please, by all means let me know. Otherwise I may have to go over to the darkside every now and then


 
Looks like the exchange rate is 1 Long Trail for 2 PBR's.  :lol:  

Seriously though, congrats on winning.  Keep watching Ebay.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 6, 2011)

lol TB, that exchange rate seems to be right on par  I'm not to keen on e-bay but may take a look... Phil, when did the PBR skis come in at 108 underfoot?  I had a pair of K2 PE's that I really liked, IIRC the newer models are now called "extreme"


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2011)

As you said, last year either SKI or SKIING, not that it matters anymore, was giving away these skis in a promo. So they are out there. Look on TGR and post there.


----------

